# WANTED: islabike cnoc 16 for my granddaughter.



## Spoked Wheels (14 Jun 2018)

I'm looking for an islabike cnoc 16 for my granddaughter, it will be her first pedal bike. 

I need it by the beginning of July.

Please let me know if you can help.

Thank you


----------



## Spoked Wheels (17 Jun 2018)

Can't anybody help?


----------



## vickster (18 Jun 2018)

Spoked Wheels said:


> Can't anybody help?


Ebay? E.g. Ends soon, will post

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Islabike...989690?hash=item3b10af3a7a:g:QgYAAOSw48dbHlkS

https://www.ebay.co.uk/b/Bikes/177831?Brand=Islabikes&Wheel%20Size=16%22&rt=nc


----------

